# Signed up for best buddies DC century



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

It looks a great ride and very nice event ( if you can raise $950)!

Audi Best Buddies Challenge: Washington, D.C.


----------



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

Good luck! Hincapie will be there


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you need a best buddy to sign up?

What's the difficulty like on the 50 mile route?


----------



## Deathmoney07 (Aug 26, 2012)

I signed up months ago, raising the money was a pain but worth it. I don't think enough support is given to the mentally handicapped. Can't wait for tomorrow morning! As far as difficulty goes...it's rolling hills with a few....I guess I would say tough hills thrown in there. It's not hard compared to the Livestrong Philly Challenge I did back in August. SO.MANY.HILLS.!


----------

